# primary school on a BVA



## easterday3 (Feb 18, 2014)

hi , we ( my Australian wife , me and my two kids from the US ) lodged a partner visa (820) and it was accepted and we were issued BVA's , I was told by Immigration that when the kids were on a ETA visa that they could go to school , we went to the school then ( last month) and they had us call Education Training International . ETI told us they would be classed as over sea's student's and the fee for them would be about $6000 for the year , we were told by both immigration and ETI that when the bridging visa A went into affect ( which is today our ETA ended yesterday ) that the over sea's fee would not apply ,,, we tried again today and were told that the over sea's fee still applies if there on a Bridging visa ( A ) , does anyone have any idea which is the case ??? Thanks Lou & Leanne


----------

